
Terrorism Act incompatible with human rights, court rules in David Miranda case - ascorbic
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/19/terrorism-act-incompatible-with-human-rights-court-rules-in-david-miranda-case
======
QWfpk
"The judgment in effect says the police acted within the existing law but the
law itself was illegal."

